# Maito Gai vs Nagato



## ChaddyMan1 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Location:* VoTE

*Knowledge:* Full for Gai, basic for Nagato

*Mindset:* IC

*Distance:* 75ft

*Restrictions:* Summoning and Clones

This is alive Nagato without any of the Paths of Pain.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 19, 2013)

Nagato should win more times then not, Nagato outclasses Gai quite a good deal. Unless Gai can use MP and/or AT before Nagato can react and do anything then I don't see Gai winning.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmmmmm 

Nagato is obviously above Gai, but this match-up advantage is ridiculous. Nagato takes it in the Manga and under fair conditions, but without knowledge on Hirodura, Hirodura GG. Nagato basically makes the same mistake as Kisame in taking Hirodura for Chakra and attempting to absorb it (unless the Rinnegan can see Chakra? ).

There's also the possibility of Gai bating out Nagato to use ST, and then turning on the gates and counter-attacking in the interval. Neither Asa Kujaku or Hirodura can be absorbed, and both would sodomize Nagato.

Now of course, should Nagato summon & fly/hide, or nuke, Gai is dead. 75 meters gives him plenty of time to do so, but hey, Gai has a chance.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 19, 2013)

Nagato tanked a more poweful Lariat than what hit Kisame like nothing and kicked Bee out of the way. I doubt Hirudora is seriously incapacitating Nagato, especially that, if somehow Hirudora breaks his bones (i just don't see it), he can levitate and if he needs arms, he has Asura. Plus, he doesn't need to use his arms when he has a Shinra Tensei that can one shot boss summons.

That said, Nagato, being a sensor, should know that Hirudora is not made of chakra. But either way, he is not dying by one, nor two.

I love Gai, but Nagato is simply out of his league, even with this advantage.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Nagato is obviously above Gai, but this match-up advantage is ridiculous. Nagato takes it in the Manga and under fair conditions, but without knowledge on Hirodura, Hirodura GG. Nagato basically makes the same mistake as Kisame in taking Hirodura for Chakra and attempting to absorb it (unless the Rinnegan can see Chakra? ).


Either that or Nagato decides to push it away through the use of Shinra Tensei. I think the latter is a more likely choice as Nagato is not stupid enough to try to absorb something as large as Hirudora that might take a while instead of blowing it away that just takes seconds.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 19, 2013)

Rinnegan can sense chakra, so Hirudora won't work. .

And I suppose Nagato has better durability than Kisame.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Nagato tanked a more poweful Lariat than what hit Kisame like nothing and kicked Bee out of the way. I doubt Hirudora is seriously incapacitating Nagato.




Nagato absorbed Bee's v2 cloak upon impact, which is the only thing that made that Lariat uber powerful.




Jagger said:


> Either that or Nagato decides to push it away through the use of Shinra Tensei. I think the latter is a more likely choice as Nagato is not stupid enough to try to absorb something as large as Hirudora that might take a while instead of blowing it away that just takes seconds.




Hirodura shrinks and compressed as it approaches its target. It wouldn't be as large as you may think.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Nagato absorbed Bee's v2 cloak upon impact, which is the only thing that made that Lariat uber powerful.
> .



Nagato activated Preta Path after being hit [...]


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 19, 2013)

This thread 

I'm not even going to debate on the level of rape base Gai gets handed

If Gai goes gates he still gets sodomized the rinnegan can see chakra so the notion o Nagato stupidly trying to absorb _Hirudora_ or _Asa Kajiu_ with _Fujutsu Kuyin_ isn't going to fly. Even assuming they some how land.... Nagato is far more durable than Kisame... as an emaciated cripple, let alone fully heatlhy + Shurado enhancing himself.

Nagato flattens Gai into paste with a boss sized _Shinra Tensei_ (or 2) along with what ever attack Gai attempted and then re-nukes him with _Missiles_ & _Laser Explosion_ if need be, GG



If Nagato is feeling lazy that day... Gedo Mazo or Cerberus solo's while he camps a couple miles back in the Chameleon

Gai gets treated like fodder


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Nagato activated Preta Path after being hit [...]




Yes, and Bee didn't use the Ox-Skull in the Lariat, like he did against Kisame. Therefore, the only thing powering that Lariat was the Charka, which was absorbed. 

It's kind of like how Preta Pain was able to hold down SM Naruto simply because he was absorbing his Chakra. That seems to negate strength.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Yes, and Bee didn't use the Ox-Skull in the Lariat, like he did against Kisame. Therefore, the only thing powering that Lariat was the Charka, which was absorbed.
> 
> It's kind of like how Preta Pain was able to hold down SM Naruto simply because he was absorbing his Chakra. That seems to negate strength.



But the diference here is that Nagato got a clean hit, you can see how he is pushed by Bee and after that is when he absorbs it. Therefore he only evaded the collision with the floor.

In Kisame's case, Samehada took part of the attack, if not almost all, and absorbed inmediately. And still Kisame was severely injured, even not taking it directly. That might've softened the hit, making it weaker for him than the one Nagato endured.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 19, 2013)

nagato uses shinra tensei==============================

gai (who was running towards him) gets blown back,

nagato turns around confident he defeated this unknown individual until,

gai has activated the fifth gate,

then the sixth!

nagato is astounded by the raw power this ninja has, and activates his asura form,

gai dashes toward nagato,

nagato shoots his chakra laser,

gai dodges,

gai prepares a punch but hits with a kick,

nagato gets sent back crashing into the environment,

gai doesn't let up thou and goes behind nagato kneeing him into the air, 

he uses asakujaku but nagato counters with shinra tensei,

fireballs fly everywhere and a crater forms,

gai is overpowered !

gai manages to balance himself however and jumps back at him,

nagato uses his chakra rocket and grabs gai,

they crash into a mountain,

nagato prepares to steal gais soul but gai holds strong,

gai using all of his will power mages to open the 7th gate !

he push kicks nagato off then starts kicking him repeatedly building momentum with each kick,

gai uses primary lotus !

nagato crashes into the ground with tremendous force !

however nagato isnt finished yet,

he appears with his his summons,

including the king of hell,

nagato tries to go into the king of hell but gets hit in the face by gai !

gai had used his turtle as a stepping stone,

gai dodges the summons attacks with incredible speed,

he then appears behind nagato ,

nagato tries to use shinra tensei but gets elbowed in the ribs,

gai appears above him and while proclaiming the power of youth hits nagato with his most powerful attack,

hirudora !

nagato tries to absorb the attack only to find it wasn't made of chakra !

he falls with his skin peeling and his bones crushed,

he gets hit with so much force that his eyes crash into there sockets,

gai lands in base knowing he has won, 

the winner is maito gai,


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 19, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Yes, and Bee didn't use the Ox-Skull in the Lariat, like he did against Kisame. Therefore, the only thing powering that Lariat was the Charka, which was absorbed.
> 
> It's kind of like how Preta Pain was able to hold down SM Naruto simply because he was absorbing his Chakra. That seems to negate strength.



Samehada cushioned and reverted V2 Killer B (with the skull) back to V1 showing the Skull is also chakra composed (just vastly more condensed). 

The panel clearly shows Nagato being taken off his feet, and him then verbalizing _Fujutsu Kuyin_ after impact rather than just casually erecting a sphere further supports he tanked the initial shot. This is a man who survived a C2 level explosion attached to him with nothing more than burned legs, an attack that would have liquified Obito in his fight with Konan and meat chunked Hidan a man who was tanking elemental fusion spams from Kakuzu

Nags is a tank by all standards


----------



## Rocky (Oct 19, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> But the diference here is that Nagato got a clean hit, you can see how he is pushed by Bee and after that is when he absorbs it. Therefore he only evaded the collision with the floor.
> 
> In Kisame's case, Samehada took part of the attack, if not almost all, and absorbed inmediately. And still Kisame was severely injured, even not taking it directly. That might've softened the hit, making it weaker for him than the one Nagato endured.




The way I read it, Kisame was destroyed by Lariat because of that Skull that Bee bashed him with. When it was just his Chakra covered arm, it was massively weaker, and Preta Path is stronger than Samehada, leading to Nagato taking minor damage.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 20, 2013)

Nagato didn't take anything close to the full force of that lariat.

His clothes weren't even damaged by that attack while the lariat blow through people like Sasuke and Kisame's chest.

This is the same situation where *Preta path was basically hugging a SM chou oodama rasengan*, yet it takes zero damage from that technique as well as it's clothes remaining completely unscathed.  And we know that preta path isn't super duper durable as it got oneshotted by a sennin mode frog kata.

So based on that, I do not believe the V2 lariat tanking feat is legit, I do however believe that his exploding tag tanking feat against hanzou is legit which might put him above kisame's level of durability.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 20, 2013)

Nagato is a tank, the Hanzo explosion tags/partially tanking V2 Lariat and the fact that Uzumaki generally have exceptional life force would suggest Nagato is above average in durability.

As for match-up, Nagato wipes the floor with him. Gai can only win once the 8th Gate comes out and even then Nagato may be able to stall via Gedo Mazo, summons, hiding in the Chameleon and distracting Gai with CST/CT.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 20, 2013)

Hashirama's legs were destroyed after Hiruzen set a couple of explosive tags on his leg. Nagato's legs were covered with more explosive tags and they were still intact.

Nagato >>> Hashirama in terms of body toughness.








Rocky said:


> Hirodura shrinks and compressed as it approaches its target. It wouldn't be as large as you may think.


*Preta path was basically hugging a SM chou oodama rasengan*

It's pretty large, I believe.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 20, 2013)

Gai's only chance is an immediate AT, but that can be negated by Nagato outright pulling him with BT at start battle, or launching a massive ST causing a premature detonation that would most likely kill Gai more times than Nagato. It's understood that Nagato would not stand idly by while he makes a hand sign and blasts an attack at him. Of course, Madara couldn't do shit when he did. 

Gai might be able to get him some of the time, those suggesting Nagato would tank AT are nothing more than fanboys.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 20, 2013)

Horidura's original use. It starts off the same size as Daikoden, but shrinks and goes inside the shark's mouth.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Oct 20, 2013)

Power of Youth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rinnegan


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Oct 20, 2013)

kaminogan said:


> nagato uses shinra tensei==============================
> 
> gai (who was running towards him) gets blown back,
> 
> ...


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 20, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The way I read it, Kisame was destroyed by Lariat because of that Skull that Bee bashed him with. When it was just his Chakra covered arm, it was massively weaker, and Preta Path is stronger than Samehada, leading to Nagato taking minor damage.



But if you see, Samehada was in the way. Bee hit Samehada and pushed both, Kisame and the sword back. The hit was softened by the blade, who finished absorbing Bee almost completely after being thrown back.

Nagato, on the other hand, got the hit, regardless his clothes being intact, he is clearly shown being hit and thrown back b y the force. And while he is in the air, then was when he activated the path and he absorbed it. But that doesn't mean he didn't tank the hit. Even if just for a second, he did. And for that mere second no edo regeneration or smoke/particles flying in the air were shown.

The attack did nothing to him.

I agree that the lariat Bee used on Kisame was more powerful, but in the scan, Kisame is not shown being hit directly, Samehada was.

Oh, and i don't say that Hirudora won't damage him. I'm certain it will. But it will screw him less than it damaged Kisame. Probably notably less. But he wouldn't just tank the attack. Though that's just my opinion.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 22, 2013)

why are people always making all these uninteresting threads wealready know nagato will crush him in every single area but seriously are u guys running out of ideas?


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 24, 2013)

sanninme rikudo said:


> why are people always making all these uninteresting threads wealready know nagato will crush him in every single area but seriously are u guys running out of ideas?



They just want to make fun of people who say Gai wins.


----------



## richard lewis (Oct 24, 2013)

what is the point in this ungodly rape? gai has a 0% chance of winning


----------



## Lana Del Rey (Oct 24, 2013)

Gai is good but Nagato is better.


----------



## richard lewis (Oct 24, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> But if you see, Samehada was in the way. Bee hit Samehada and pushed both, Kisame and the sword back. The hit was softened by the blade, who finished absorbing Bee almost completely after being thrown back.
> 
> Nagato, on the other hand, got the hit, regardless his clothes being intact, he is clearly shown being hit and thrown back b y the force. And while he is in the air, then was when he activated the path and he absorbed it. But that doesn't mean he didn't tank the hit. Even if just for a second, he did. And for that mere second no edo regeneration or smoke/particles flying in the air were shown.
> 
> ...



nagato could also use a summon to cushion the blow or simply ST Hirudora and it should disperse.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2013)

Shinra Tensei destroys Hirodura.

GG Gai


----------



## Shiny (Oct 24, 2013)

Put 5gais in this fight and nagato will still win


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Nagato absorbed Bee's v2 cloak upon impact, which is the only thing that made that Lariat uber powerful.



That doesn't even make sense what you just said.

So Nagato can absorb Kinetic energy too? 



Shiny said:


> Put 5gais in this fight and nagato will still win



no


----------



## Brooks (Oct 24, 2013)

Gai simply stands no chance here...Nagato takes this


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 25, 2013)

Are you joking, OP?  The amount of humiliation Guy gets is unfathomable. Nagato destroys villages; Guy worries about fighting a couple of Jounin.


----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 25, 2013)

This match up is weird,Nagato ouclasses in basically anything bar taijutsu but Gai can one shot Lol


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Oops I forgot something in the OP.


----------



## pato454 (Oct 25, 2013)

nagato rapes hard


----------



## 2Broken (Oct 25, 2013)

Da hell is goin on is this rape thread?



Joakim3 said:


> This thread
> 
> I'm not even going to debate on the level of rape base Gai gets handed
> 
> ...



^So much of this.

Nagato is practically the bar for top tier in Naruto; not even in Gai's wet dreams will he stand a chance period.


----------



## jacobsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

This is like a tiger v/s a chicken.

Nagata obviously rapes.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Oct 26, 2013)

Unless Nagato is healthy, he loses. If Nagato is healthy, he takes this.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

Gai takes this match up more times than not.  guy has full knowledge so he knows to try to get nagato into a close range match. and hell use gates right off the bat.
since this is not healthy nagato who can't summon for his movement Guy will be able to have almost total control over where this fight goes.
if its a taijutsu match and nagato isn't healthy he doesn't stand a chance. Deva path is countered by guys 7th gates aura or at would be able to counter cst and sst.
Asura paths extra parts would be destroyed with either basic punches kick or numchukus from base guy let alone gated.
all the other paths really don't come into play against guy as he can't asborb his chakra and he'd never hold down guy long enough to soul suck him.

i see guy taking this more times than not...now if it was healthy nagato who could summon thayd be different.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Gai takes this match up more times than not.  guy has full knowledge so he knows to try to get nagato into a close range match. and hell use gates right off the bat.



Nagato nullifies such advantage by summoning the bird and keeping distance.



> since this is not healthy nagato who can't summon for his movement Guy will be able to have almost total control over where this fight goes.


Except Nagato is a long-range character with jutsu such as Asura Path and his giant bird to give him a good angle of the opponent without risking being attacked due his condition.



> if its a taijutsu match and nagato isn't healthy he doesn't stand a chance. Deva path is countered by guys 7th gates aura or at would be able to counter cst and sst.


Except this is not a Taijutsu fight. This is a ninjutsu fight where Gai gets outclassed. 

Lolwut?



> Asura paths extra parts would be destroyed with either basic punches kick or numchukus from base guy let alone gated.


That if Gai gets close enough to hit Nagato and the possibilites of that are very slim.



> all the other paths really don't come into play against guy as he can't asborb his chakra and he'd never hold down guy long enough to soul suck him.


If Nagato manages to break Gai's bones, he can pull out his soul quite easily. Unless there is something I don't remember like the gates giving Gai healing capacities.



> i see guy taking this more times than not...now if it was healthy nagato who could summon thayd be different.


What do you mean by "who could summon"?  Summon what? Gedo Mazo? He can. Animal Path? He can as well.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

Read the OP.

summons are restricted.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

Nagato still wins, just with more difficulty.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

How? guy would close the gap and there's nothing nagato could do about it. from there its downhill for nagato.
nagato can't use his big techniques(cst and ct) cuz he isn't healthy so this is basically a stomp.
he tries to use a small st and guys aura keeps guy in place as it could push back the ocean... and in taijutsu nagato gets destroyed by gated numchukus.


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

> aura keeps guy in place as it could push back the ocean...


Moving some water is no bloody feat at all. Give me the panel, I'll decide whether or not he pushed back enough ocean to make your statement true. Pt1 Nardo's punch made the water part, so Guy moving some ocean means nothing..



> in taijutsu nagato gets destroyed


1. Asura path crushed SM Jiraiya's throat in one blow. If Gai gets hit once, he's got broken limbs
2. Asura also acts as massive damage tank. The baby Pain version took a full-force punch from Choji + dad and a Raiton to the face and lived. Nagato can take a lot more than that
3. Medium strength Shinra tensei one-shots Choji's dad. Gai might be able to take 2-3 of those?
4. Preta path absorbed Bee's V2 cloak on-impact, no bubble required. The cloak has a lot more chakra than Gai's little aura or gates (all they do is let chakra flow freely so that max physical power is created). Nagato can absorb any form of chakra, so gates will be lost if Gai makes contact with or comes within 30cm of Nagato's skin

5.Nagato grabbed BM Nardo and base Bee no problem, then raped the shit out of them. If Nagato gets a hold of Gai and uses Asura path weapons, Gai is going to get vaporized.

Gg, please attempt to prove me wrong


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> How? guy would close the gap and there's nothing nagato could do about it. from there its downhill for nagato.


Through the use of Shinra Tensei or several missiles. 



> nagato can't use his big techniques(cst and ct) cuz he isn't healthy so this is basically a stomp.


What do you mean by a non-healthy Nagato? The version that attacked Konoha through the use of the corpses? Do I need to remind you that Nagato oblirated the village?



> he tries to use a small st and guys aura keeps guy in place as it could push back the ocean... and in taijutsu nagato gets destroyed by gated numchukus.


One Shinra Tensei was capable of pushing 3 giant toads for thousand of meters. A mere human isn't going to make a bigger difference.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

Again a basic St is countered simply by guys seventh gates. guy would just punch the missles aside or blow up up with MP from a distance.

You're correct in that could he could use cst and ct. but guy could counter both these with a AT.

and the toads got pushed that far due to their size. when humans get pushed by the same st it doesn't do nearly that much even though its the same size of st. so don't use the toad feat when there are feats against actual people.. it wasn't nearly as impressive. Kakashi getting pushed back a few feet into some rubble is a more appropriate feat of what guy would have to resist. and him just activating gates would negate this.


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Again a basic St is countered simply by guys seventh gates. guy would just punch the missles aside or blow up up with MP from a distance.
> 
> You're correct in that could he could use cst and ct. but guy could counter both these with a AT.
> 
> and the toads got pushed that far due to their size. when humans get pushed by the same st it doesn't do nearly that much even though its the same size of st. so don't use the toad feat when there are feats against actual people.. it wasn't nearly as impressive. Kakashi getting pushed back a few feet into some rubble is a more appropriate feat of what guy would have to resist. and him just activating gates would negate this.



*Ignores my post
*Uses shitty arguments

Useless bloody troll.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

DCI Kurusu said:


> Moving some water is no bloody feat at all. Give me the panel, I'll decide whether or not he pushed back enough ocean to make your statement true. Pt1 Nardo's punch made the water part, so Guy moving some ocean means nothing..
> 
> 
> 1. Asura path crushed SM Jiraiya's throat in one blow. If Gai gets hit once, he's got broken limbs
> ...




[2]
he pushes back atleast that amount of water if not more.. which is bigger than than area of a basic st as shown when he disperses narutos rasenshurkien it didn't stretch this far.
does jiraiya have reaction feats aginast a shariran user who is at his back at still gets blocked? 
Asura was oneshotted by sm naruto... guy punches with much more force than this. in sixth gate.
Does chojis dad have an aura that constantly forces others things back? no? is he a speedster who can dodge it? no? Does he have giant shockwave punches that reach the clouds from the explosion? no? so why are you bringing up chojis dad like it makes guy moot?
preta path also healed any. bee did too him.. guy doesn't use chakra in his strikes and thayd would be gg for nagato. and considering he can strike atleast 500 times a second and eaxh strike is boulder crushing atleast..nagato is dead within a second.

And naruto and bee don't have gates to force nagato off him also they can't use attacks while binded.. guy can use at in this position and it'd kill nagato sinceit destroyed susanno.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

DCI Kurusu said:


> *Ignores my post
> *Uses shitty arguments
> 
> Useless bloody troll.



*Calls me a troll*
*Uses ad hominem* 
* doesn't refute my points*

hypocrisy knows you well.


----------



## richard lewis (Oct 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Again a basic St is countered simply by guys seventh gates. guy would just punch the missles aside or blow up up with MP from a distance.
> 
> You're correct in that could he could use cst and ct. but guy could counter both these with a AT.
> 
> and the toads got pushed that far due to their size. when humans get pushed by the same st it doesn't do nearly that much even though its the same size of st. so don't use the toad feat when there are feats against actual people.. it wasn't nearly as impressive. Kakashi getting pushed back a few feet into some rubble is a more appropriate feat of what guy would have to resist. and him just activating gates would negate this.



Not sure how AT would counter CST? please elaborate on that b/c I just see AT getting deflected and Gai getting smacked like a rag doll by CST. Also I'm doubtful of AT being able to bust CT, it took a BD + FRS + itachi susanoo to bust CT and those 3 combine jutsu >>>>> AT.


----------



## pato454 (Oct 26, 2013)

i dont understand how in the world someone think this is not a rape, nagato has the blessed eyes, he can rape gai in some many ways


----------



## DCI Kurusu (Oct 26, 2013)

> Does chojis dad have an aura that constantly forces others things back? no? is he a speedster who can dodge it? no? Does he have giant shockwave punches that reach the clouds from the explosion? no? so why are you bringing up chojis dad like it makes guy moot?



Show me feats for Gai's durability and I'll believe you.. as it stands he's taking the same amount of damage from a Shinra Tensei as Choji's dad is. If you could dodge ST, BM Naruto would have done so..



> preta path also healed any. bee did too him.. guy doesn't use chakra in his strikes and thayd would be gg for nagato. and considering he can strike atleast 500 times a second and* eaxh strike is boulder crushing atleast*..nagato is dead within a second.



Prove the bold. Also, V1 cloak Bee (no red streaks, just a cloud) breaks mountain-like pillars into pieces with his strikes. Nagato blocks and absorbs a much stronger attack than what is 'boulder crushing'.

Gai's attacks don't use chakra? So? They're still based on chakra, which Nagato absorbs on-touch or within a short distance of him. Gai is going to be drained and hollow if he attempts to go into CQC with Nagato.

Sure he can strike 500 times a second but in Pt 1 when he was mashing Kisame with those hits they didn't do too much. If they were 'boulder-crushing' as you claim, Kisame would have been canned tuna.

What makes you think he'll even let off that many strikes before a point blank Shinra Tensei or Asura arm grabs him? After that, Nagato charges up laser and Gai sensei is off to heaven. It had Bee and Naruto unable to move. Base Bee could block Executioner's Blade with his bare hands and don't tell me Gai is stronger and faster than BM Naruto, who is 1. faster than Ei and 2. stupidly strong 



> Asura was oneshotted by sm naruto... guy punches with much more force than this. in sixth gate.


Prove it 
SM Nardo is super strong. He had enough strength to push Raikagenaut's arm up straight through his own chest while he was coming forward full-thrust. And this is the guy who had a physical body strong enough to tank FRS without a scratch on him, not to mention wrestle Hachibi to the ground like a bitch.



> he pushes back atleast that amount of water if not more.. which is bigger than than area of a basic st as shown when he disperses narutos rasenshurkien it didn't stretch this far.


Actually, Nagato's basic Shinra Tensei does *this*



> does jiraiya have reaction feats aginast a shariran user who is at his back at still gets blocked?


I'm talking about Nagato's strength there. Nagato has his own speed feats. He catches Bee mid-air as well as Naruto, then proceeds to rape them with Naraka, Human and Asura path. If it weren't for Itachi, they'd both be dead meat. And don't say Gai is stronger and faster than both Bee and BM Nardo..
Either way, my point stands. Gai doesn't have more durability than Jiraiya, so if he gets punched his limbs are going to be broken.



> And naruto and bee don't have gates to force nagato off him also they can't use attacks while binded.. guy can use at in this position and it'd kill nagato sinceit destroyed susanno.


How do gates 'force nagato off him'? Explain for me, please. His chakra is being drained, his throat is being crushed by a hand which destroys SM Jiraiya's limbs with ease and he's got a laser charging up to blow his head off. I don't think Gai could even stay in gated form while he's being held by Nagato because the manga explains that opening the Gates simply frees up all flow of chakra in the body for maximum physical performance. This would, theoretically, make it even easier for Nagato to drink his juice.
ST repels Hirudora.



> *Calls me a troll*
> *Uses ad hominem*
> * doesn't refute my points*
> 
> hypocrisy knows you well.


Sorry for insulting you.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 26, 2013)

DCI Kurusu said:


> Show me feats for Gai's durability and I'll believe you



He survived his own AT which is a more force than any of Nagato's justu's expect maybe 
CT... but Guy would never get caught in that.. he'd use an AT the second the CT was launched since he has full knowlegde on it.



> If you could dodge ST, BM Naruto would have done so..



When was BM naruto ever hit with ST? Infact Naruto didn't even unlock Bijuu mode until; after his fight with nagato when he fought the fully formed tailed beasts.





> Prove the bold.


He broke walls in base in part and in part he smashed a mid air boulder in base.



> Also, V1 cloak Bee (no red streaks, just a cloud) breaks mountain-like pillars into pieces with his strikes. Nagato blocks and absorbs a much stronger attack than what is 'boulder crushing'.


 yeah he asborbed this stike which made any damage he would have taken from it negated... but with guys strikes he can't absorb them as shown with kisame.




> Gai's attacks don't use chakra? So?


Correct. This is why Kisame with Sammy couldn't absorb his Mp or why his GSM couldn't absorb AT.



> They're still based on chakra, which Nagato absorbs on-touch or within a short distance of him. Gai is going to be drained and hollow if he attempts to go into CQC with Nagato.



How is Nagato going to absorb stikes which are stated to not use chakra and which guys fists can be meters away from nagato to connect with him?  If he tried to absorb the4se stikes he'd take all the damage from them.



> Sure he can strike 500 times a second but in Pt 1 when he was mashing Kisame with those hits they didn't do too much. If they were 'boulder-crushing' as you claim, Kisame would have been canned tuna.


When did Guy uses 6th gate in part 1? Alsoi Guy was able to land a strike directly on kisame without getting sucked dry which makes your whole previous point about nagato sucking out guys chakra moot.



> What makes you think he'll even let off that many strikes before a point blank Shinra Tensei or Asura arm grabs him?


Because Guy has full info while Nagato doesn't know anything about Guy?.... Guy will know to put down Nagato before Nagato 1. uses his bigger moves and 2. figures out Guys fighting style.



> After that, Nagato charges up laser and Gai sensei is off to heaven. It had Bee and Naruto unable to move. Base Bee could block Executioner's Blade with his bare hands and don't tell me Gai is stronger and faster than BM Naruto, who is 1. faster than Ei and 2. stupidly strong


Guy was unable to move when he and KB were binded by the wood dragon... He was still able to fire off an AT capable of destroying madaras susanno(which has way better durability feats than nagato)... so why is he suddenly unable to do this again?


Prove it





> Base Guy can shatter boulders... And in 6th gate his strength is mutliplied many times over(its stated the first gate increases your strength by 10) So he should be just as strong stikes if not stronger... infact Guys sixth gates stikes are fast they produce fire from the movement.. and you do know the force equation right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Again a basic St is countered simply by guys seventh gates. guy would just punch the missles aside or blow up up with MP from a distance.


Guy punching the missile? Is he a mentally challenged toddler? Even if he starts punching those missiles his arms would be damaged and Nagato can easily keep spamming them? Tell me, who is losing in such scenario? Gai or Nagato? 



> You're correct in that could he could use cst and ct. but guy could counter both these with a AT.


I don't think you understand the force Nagato might apply to CST and CT. The first one oblirated an entire village and that was through Deva Path and not the Uzumaki himself. It took Hachibi's Bijuudama, KM Naruto's RS and Itachi's Magatama to break the mere core.



> and the toads got pushed that far due to their size. when humans get pushed by the same st it doesn't do nearly that much even though its the same size of st. so don't use the toad feat when there are feats against actual people.. it wasn't nearly as impressive. Kakashi getting pushed back a few feet into some rubble is a more appropriate feat of what guy would have to resist. and him just activating gates would negate this.


Actually, the heavier the person is, the harder it will be to push them around. The force of Shinra Tensei relies on how much chakra Nagato decides to use on the technique.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 27, 2013)

lol @ ppl seriously thinking Guy has a chance here.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm amazed this thread has gone on for so long


----------



## Jad (Oct 27, 2013)

Hiko Seijurou said:


> lol @ ppl seriously thinking Guy has a chance here.





Joakim3 said:


> I'm amazed this thread has gone on for so long



Ever heard of a little thing called the "Will of Fire"


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ever heard of a little thing called the "Will of Fire"



Yooosh


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ever heard of a little thing called the "Will of Fire"



All the "will of fire" got Konoha was Kakashi & Jiraiya being killed, Konoha nuked off the planet and Naruto being dart board for chakra roads


----------



## Jad (Oct 27, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> All the "will of fire" got Konoha was Kakashi & Jiraiya being killed, Konoha nuked off the planet and Naruto being dart board for chakra roads



Didn't work for them because they weren't *Hot Blooded* or *Passionate *enough. Gai has both, and combined with the "Will of *Fire*", you got yourself a dangerous cocktail.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw a youtube vid about this before..


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Didn't work for them because they weren't *Hot Blooded* or *Passionate *enough. Gai has both, and combined with the "Will of *Fire*", you got yourself a dangerous cocktail.



Gai was told to stand down, because he'd get in the way 

He is quite literally fodder in the face of Nagato, thats how big this gap is


----------



## Ersa (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm with Joakim3 here. This ends with Gai as a paste on the ground comprising of blood and bone. Gai is a fairly strong Kage level opponent but Nagato has the ability to wipe the floor with the Gokage (granted high difficulty), something Gai could never even dream of. The gap between them is absolutely enormous, it'd be like watching Gai vs Tenten.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 27, 2013)

BT + Shuradou = GG

If Nagato is feeling lazy, Gedou Mazou makes a ruckus.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Guy punching the missile? Is he a mentally challenged toddler? Even if he starts punching those missiles his arms would be damaged and Nagato can easily keep spamming them? Tell me, who is losing in such scenario? Gai or Nagato?
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand the force Nagato might apply to CST and CT. The first one oblirated an entire village and that was through Deva Path and not the Uzumaki himself. It took Hachibi's Bijuudama, KM Naruto's RS and Itachi's Magatama to break the mere core.
> ...



1.Gated gai took the explosion of his AT without a scratch... do you really think a tiny explosion from one of those fodder.missles is going to do anything... also you do realize guy can punch things from a distance right? he has two different techniques for it. One sixth gated punch would do.

2. At dwarfs both of nagatos attacks in force here so that's moot. and guy has full knowledge so hell know to instantly attack the core.. wih a much more powerful move used than any of the ones you mentioned.

3. Actually the st that pushed the toads had a 5 second cooldown so that was his normal one. according to you everyone hit by the 5 second cooldown st would get sent flying atleast a few miles.. but that never happened to human sized opponents... only the giant toads.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 28, 2013)

SSMG said:


> 1.Gated gai took the explosion of his AT without a scratch... do you really think a tiny explosion from one of those fodder.missles is going to do anything... also you do realize guy can punch things from a distance right? he has two different techniques for it. One sixth gated punch would do.



That fodder missiles would have oneshotted Choji had it connected, who is arguably more durable than his father and Kakashi, so stop with wank.

Nagato can just BT him so he can't use his hands to defend himself... good luck tanking those "fodder" _Missiles_ and _Laser Explosion_ with his face and chest  



SSMG said:


> 2. At dwarfs both of nagatos attacks in force here so that's moot. and guy has full knowledge so hell know to instantly attack the core.. wih a much more powerful move used than any of the ones you mentioned.



CT AoE dwarfs Island turtle, let alone _Hirudora_... sorry my friend. Hirudora is fodder in terms of power compared to things like a _Bijudama_ and FRS that are required to destroy the core.

or CST simply one shots on a whim



SSMG said:


> 3. Actually the st that pushed the toads had a 5 second cooldown so that was his normal one. according to you everyone hit by the 5 second cooldown st would get sent flying atleast a few miles.. but that never happened to human sized opponents... only the giant toads.



The cool down was significantly longer than 5 seconds.... as Tendo entered CqC with Naruto, got kicked 50m across the crater and still couldn't use ST to defend himself from Naruto's FRS.

Gai gets oneshotted


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gai opens with AT and oneshot's Nagato's slow tukus


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 29, 2013)

SSMG said:


> 2. At dwarfs both of nagatos attacks in force here so that's moot. and guy has full knowledge so hell know to instantly attack the core.. wih a much more powerful move used than any of the ones you mentioned.



Chou Shinra Tensei had an area-of-effect of at least five kilometres, and yielded 200 megatons to boot. Hirudora, large as it is, didn't do shit when it came to cratering. It kicked up a good load of water, sure, but I'm quite confident in saying the amount of energy in the former technique is vastly superior.

Secondly, Chibaku Tensei was calculated at 12 kilometers and that is the ball alone. That is bigger than the 10-km turtle.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 29, 2013)

didn't naruto resist ST, could guy replicate this ?


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 30, 2013)

BT + asura missiles = GG. 

BT + asura tentacles = i've seen enough hentai to know where this is going... 


nagato could end this in just a few move, maybe in even one he   if he really wanted to. there is nothing much guy can do about it, even with knowledge. their levels are just too far apart for gai to cause much of a challenge.

even if you substituted pain rikudou for nagato, gai wouldn't be much better off (it may even be worst for him lol).


----------



## SSMG (Oct 31, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Chou Shinra Tensei had an area-of-effect of at least five kilometres, and yielded 200 megatons to boot. Hirudora, large as it is, didn't do shit when it came to cratering. It kicked up a good load of water, sure, but I'm quite confident in saying the amount of energy in the former technique is vastly superior.
> 
> Secondly, Chibaku Tensei was calculated at 12 kilometers and that is the ball alone. That is bigger than the 10-km turtle.



The turtle island is 10km?  then that puts AT at atleast double its size. I stand by my statements that Hirudora is bigger and more powerful than nagatos attacks.

Battlefield
This shows just how much bigger hirudora is than the ten km turlte island...


----------



## SSMG (Oct 31, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> BT + asura missiles = GG.
> 
> BT + asura tentacles = i've seen enough hentai to know where this is going...
> 
> ...



 Guy would use mp to counter both of those.
he'd also use his numchuku to counter those combos or a simple gate release would counter those combos.


----------



## Mayweather (Oct 31, 2013)

Why isn't this locked? Nagato prisonrapes him. There's like a 2 tier diffrence here.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Nov 4, 2013)

^ Not according to the Outskirts Battle Dome wiki there isn't, in fact in my mind there isn't either.


----------



## fior fior (Nov 4, 2013)

AT left Kisame fried, but pretty much in one piece. He was still awake after getting hit by it.

BM Naruto's punch crushed Kisame's back - he has to fuse with Samehada and use a ton of chakra to heal from the damage done.

AT is very much comparable to an ordinary punch from BM Naruto, who - at the time - wasn't even skilled with using the mode.

Yeah, Nagato isn't going down that easily.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 4, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Guy would use mp to counter both of those.
> he'd also use his numchuku to counter those combos or a simple gate release would counter those combos.


even if gai manages to parry those away, one one or two strong shinra tensei and gai would be unable to fight or would be dead. 

anyway my point still stands, gai doesn't have much hope of winning this. nagato is simply too overwhelming for him to deal with, even in this scenario.  


peace out.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh they are serious? Nagato simply uses Shinra Tensei to counter MP/Afternoon Tiger. Lasers/Missiles to keep him at bay. Basically wear himself out after a couple failed attacks.

Nagato with low difficulty.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 4, 2013)

SSMG said:


> The turtle island is 10km?  then that puts AT at atleast double its size. I stand by my statements that Hirudora is bigger and more powerful than nagatos attacks.


Gai's hirudorah *didn't even fill up a significant portion* of *this battlefield.* 

So there's really no way that it's even nearly as large as turtle island, unless you argue that Gai can control the size of his hirudorah explosion in order to compress the damage (which honestly makes sense considering susanoo was gone but kisame survived).  However even with that logic, the compressed hirudorah didn't even make a crater in the ground while a KN6 bijuudama is so potent that it *erases tons of rock* and *makes a large hole in the earth* yet fails *to really even dent chibaku tensei* and would logically be weaker than bee's bijuudama he used on chibaku tensei.

So really even if he can make a hirudorah explosion the size of turtle island, the potency of that technique is really laughable compared to other techniques of the same scale and doesn't put him on nagato's level or give him the power to bust chibaku tensei at all.


----------

